# Heimdall 1.3.1 + Ubuntu 10.04 Install



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

I know I'm all over the place, but that's what forums are for right? Ha. Anyways, I've been trying to go 100% Linux because apparently Acer never made any drivers for Windows 7 for my desktop and Ubuntu had everything working out of the box (go figure right?) and I cannot seem to get Heimdall to install. I have libusb-1.0.0 version 2:1.0.6-1 installed which is the latest I can get I guess for my 10.04 build. However, when I try to use the x64 builds from http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/ for debian, i get this error: 







maybe I should be asking this somewhere Ubuntu related, but thought I'd post here to see if there's anyone else with a similar setup.

P.S. apparently I also have libusb0.1-4 installed as well, which http://www.libusb.org/ says have incompatible API's. What's going on here??? ha. 








Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

nevermind! this worked! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11224675


----------

